# 7/8 vs 1 1/4 sectional cable?



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

So here's the deal I have k1500s that i run c11 1.25 cable with and k60s I run the c10 7/8 cable with. What I would like to know is if I started using eel 7/8 intercore would it be close to the strenth of the 1.25, I would be buying the 6' heavy duty sections. 

Also do you guys think the 7/8 would stand up to the dreel setup, I was thinking keep a k60 with the eel cable and a dreel for those extra tough blockages.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Problem with the k60 is the motor. You can build so much torque the motor will flip directions.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea innercore after 75' starts being a hard load for the k60 thats why if I need it I just use innercore for the first section with the bit and sometimes a innercore as the section at the motor doing the turning and it works out pretty good and is less work on the k60 and me.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

My main concern is if the 7/8 intercore possible on a drill would match or come close to the 1.25 open wound cable in strenth and cleanint ability.

If I swapped out the k1500 jaws to the 7/8 intercore would it hold up like the 1.25?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a guess but I would think that 1.25 open and 7/8 innercore are near the same strength wise but the larger 1.25 probably grabs more roots in the pipe.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

These cables are all designed by engineers. I know we are not intelligent enough to be entrusted with knowing things like torque limits, flexibility radius and longitudinal strength. But those values would sure make buying cable easier.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Im interested in knowing the torque limits of the Rothenberger R750. It can run, 1 1/4, 7/8, and 5/8 cable. 

What about the guys who change the jaws on their K1500 to run 7/8" cables. 

Perhaps the 7/8 inner core is more capable than what the K60 lets it do?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It sounds like you are going to have to pony up the money and give it a try. Then you will be the expert. I like the idea but I flip enough 1.25 eel cable with .5" inner core already.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

^ I was hoping to not have to be the trial and error guy, especially on my dime!! O well it can't be worst than the electric jetter I wasted money on.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay - I've used open cable before but - what in the world does an open cable innercore even look like?

Because it doesn't even make sense to me how an innercore would help an open cable.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

Biggest thing the hollow core does is it makes it stiffer... So the cable won't flip in the pipe. It doesn't really add strength (not with the ridgid inner core anyway. It's just a plastic rod inside of the open wind)

They advertise the k60 in Europe for up to 6" lines and sell their innercore cable for that purpose. 6" is pushing it either way with the lil k60


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sullivanplumb said:


> ^ I was hoping to not have to be the trial and error guy, especially on my dime!! O well it can't be worst than the electric jetter I wasted money on.


I wanted money on an electric jetter also. And I had used one prior. Now it sits with all new hoses unused in my garage because I have a gas powered cart jetter. Lesson learned...maybe.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I wanted money on an electric jetter also. And I had used one prior. Now it sits with all new hoses unused in my garage because I have a gas powered cart jetter. Lesson learned...maybe.


I'll buy your electric jetter... 100 bucks shipped.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I'll buy your electric jetter... 100 bucks shipped.


I can't go down to $100. I'd sell it for $500. The repairs on it were worth that much. The hoses are all new and the cart is solid. If you're serious I'll send you a photo.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I can't go down to $100. I'd sell it for $500. The repairs on it were worth that much. The hoses are all new and the cart is solid. If you're serious I'll send you a photo.


What size hoses?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

1/8" and 1/4". 75' of 1/8" and 150' of 1/4".


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the gpm/psi make/model.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I can't go down to $100. I'd sell it for $500. The repairs on it were worth that much. The hoses are all new and the cart is solid. If you're serious I'll send you a photo.


Amperage?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I can't go down to $100. I'd sell it for $500. The repairs on it were worth that much. The hoses are all new and the cart is solid. If you're serious I'll send you a photo.


I need to finally get into the jetter game and need a starter jetter. Please PM me the info and pictures. Thanks


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the gpm/psi make/model.


Spartan electric jetter. I believe it's a 2.0 GPM at 1700psi. 15amp plug required. It is the older version of their electric cart jetter. I'll get photos.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's the pics of my Spartan electric jetter with new hoses and seals for sale


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unless you're just short on space or money, I'd keep that thing.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Unless you're just short on space or money, I'd keep that thing.


Why?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's paid off, one day you may need it. Plus it can do some things that your gas jetter can't like go into a building. 500 is a jet job. Keep the jetter, do 1 or 2 jobs with it and there's your money that you would've made if you sold it.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're just short on space or money, I'd keep that thing.
> ...



Where you out of?

Edit: scratch that. Dumb question. Switched out of mobile view and I can see now lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with Ben. If it's paid for and you're not short on cash, I'd keep it. There may be one job that you'll use it for and you'll look like a rock star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Something to think about. Thanks.


----------

